# 13+ new babies. What on earth do I do now?



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol of course I was expecting them but man, not 13+. I was hoping she would have a smaller litter. But I guess you get what you get. At first glance they all were alive, healthy, squirmy and noisy. Good signs right? Luna appears to be a good momma. The couple times I've checked on her she's in the nest with them, keeping them warm and nursing them I hope. 


So now the questions begin. When can I begin handling them? I know its not usually too long after birth just to count them and check for fatalities and milk bands. Would I be able to do that tomorrow? They were born at 9:45 last night. Also, when do I clean out the bedding? I imagine they dont make a ton of waste since Luna will clean them but she's been in there on the same bedding for a few days now. I figure its time for a change. Also, will milk bands be apparent tomorrow? And if some dont have them, should I be worried this soon? I imagine she will rotate who she feeds since its a huge litter but if one doesn't have a band for a while, how longer before I should intervene?

And I know its possible some may die, its possible she may refuse to nurse or even eat some since there are so many. But obviously, I want to give them the best chances. If she happens to reject some, I know how to feed them with a paint brush, but how often and where do I keep them? A tiny cage with a heat mat and bedding? I'm obviously kind of clueless. 

And if she over grooms them to the point that I need to take them away, how do I treat the wounds? Should I always take them away if she over grooms? Even if its just a small, none bleeding patch?


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I held off holding them for the first 24 hours, I checked on them to be sure they had bands and I removed the only one that didn't make it. But as soon as those 24 hours were up I gently moved Lilly aside and handled them. the next day I let her out for about twenty minutes so she could stretch and I checked on the pups. I held them for about five minutes then put each one back and then when Lilly was put back in she glared at me and completely rearranged the pups and the nest lol
I continued to hold them every day several times a day and I increased how long I handled them as they grew older.

As for the bedding, I just spot cleaned till they were old enough to be put in a bigger cage. It's not a good idea to switch all the bedding while they're still pink and squirming, it stresses mummy and the bubs out.

Milk bands should be visible after she's had all of them. If there's some with no bands then try putting them near or under her, but I would definitely buy some soy based infant formula or kitten milk replacement and a small paintbrush.

Here's the link to Debbie "The Rat Lady" advice on what to do if you have to hand raise some. I figured her advice is better than mine seeing as I've never hand raised baby rats; I've hand raised plenty of other things though.

I wish you luck and I hope you don't have to hand raise them!

http://www.ratfanclub.org/orphans.html


----------



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

for overgrooming I would remove the pups. I had one rat that overgroomed to the point of mutilation and lost a few pups because of waiting to see if she would stop. I took the rest out and placed them with another nursing mom and they did great. it is more rare for rat mamas to do that though unless they are stressed out. If by some chance it did happen put some vetericyn on it a few times a day or neosporin if you cannot get vetericyn. With a litter that large she may split them into two piles to make nursing easier on her. Just makes sure to feed mama a LOT cause they eat like horses when they are nursing and need a lot of extra calories and protein. I gave my girls scrambled eggs each morning, baby food and other yum treats.


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

A shock isn't it. My rat girls just had babies, one had 16 the other had over 20!! But only 18 are left.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Andyurgay said:


> Lol of course I was expecting them but man, not 13+. I was hoping she would have a smaller litter. But I guess you get what you get. At first glance they all were alive, healthy, squirmy and noisy. Good signs right? Luna appears to be a good momma. The couple times I've checked on her she's in the nest with them, keeping them warm and nursing them I hope.
> 
> 
> So now the questions begin. When can I begin handling them? I know its not usually too long after birth just to count them and check for fatalities and milk bands. Would I be able to do that tomorrow? They were born at 9:45 last night. Also, when do I clean out the bedding? I imagine they dont make a ton of waste since Luna will clean them but she's been in there on the same bedding for a few days now. I figure its time for a change. Also, will milk bands be apparent tomorrow? And if some dont have them, should I be worried this soon? I imagine she will rotate who she feeds since its a huge litter but if one doesn't have a band for a while, how longer before I should intervene?
> ...


I always recommend people plan for 12+ babies for this reason. People get hopeful "Oh maybe shell have like 7" and then get slammed. 

You can hold them now, except for you mentioned she bit you so she may not be precisely happy with you holding them and you don't want to stress her out. I'd wait to see how she gets, with just headcounts and such once or twice a day.

Spot clean, don't do a full clean for the first week or two. At two weeks they need a wire cage anyway and are mini-rats.

Milk bands should be apparent from when she fed them. My girl had 14, and only lost one on the first night. She dealt fine and even split her nest once to better nurse. 

I don't recommend hand-rearing if possible.


----------



## PopBinkyBrux (Apr 22, 2014)

Send me little rat babies!! haha


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Well I did a head count today. Turns out there are 15 haha all seem to have milk bands and none have died so far. So all seems great so far  everyone looks great. With the ones that you can already seem some darker pigment I'm guessing it was the black hooded that got her. You can clearly see a few hoodeds already. Its surprising. I can't wait till they get fuzzy X) 
Thanks for the advice everyone. So far she looks like she's doing perfectly so hopefully I won't have anything to worry about. Except for finding them homes of course haha but my friend that wants one said she has some other friends looking for a few as well  and I'm only allowing them to go in pairs unless they have an existing rat so that will help I'm sure.


----------

